# 10/12/07 and 10/13/07



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

Went for 8 hours friday night only stuck 1 founder and 5 mullet. Went to another spot on saturday night for about 3 hours and stuck one nice flounder 22inches and one mullet. I did pass up a few due to going too fast and I saw a 20 - 30lb black drum too.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Any :takephoto???


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

Was it crowded out there last night?


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

20-30 lb black drum







That's a big one.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

No there were not any other boats within sight of where I was at. Yeah that was the 2nd biggest drum I have ever seen here. I thought it was a bull red at first.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

awesome report!!!... where did you say you were again???oke


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

not at Ft Pickens


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the report


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice!Big Hump back Drum. Caught a bunch in the surf last year. One Nice Brown and White flattie Good job:usaflag


----------

